# how to spot a fake BR 01-94?



## jurado

need some advice. spotted one and am requesting info on how to spot for authenticity or its being fake?
thanks all.


----------



## Aqua Spearo

via photos or in person?

the fakes cant pull off the 1.3mm hex screws that hold the removable lugs in place. The sloppy craftsmanship will be obvious. If you can spot flaws with your eyes, its not real.


----------



## mthwatch

Some fakes are very good. The best plan of action is to study the Bell & Ross watch you want. There is a wealth of information out there (or right here). Ideally, you should know your watch so well that you could easily spot the fakes.


----------



## dkim

Anytime you question the authenticity of a watch, stay away. Not even worth it even if the price is too good to be true.


----------



## PIERS (UK)

This is what I've picked up as a good rule to spot fakes on watches like B&R:
- Quality of the strap / buckle will be not very good. Harder to spot on a rubber strap but fairly easy to spot on the 'quality' of leather. (Having said that on B&R's I don't think their OEM straps are that good!!).
- The Price - A half decent watch that is never in a seasonal sale (And one you can only get a reduction normally by haggling or a cash offer) is NOT going to be sold for alot less unless it is either a fake or stolen - so avoid!
- As Mthwatch said - see the actual watch you want at an AD first, take in small detail that you can compare on another sell.
- Another good check but one that is difficult to do is the quality of the lume.
- Finally - 'Buy' the seller not the watch. Ideally meet in person (else they might ship you a brick!). A good seller will probably prefer to deal in person and they won't be too pushy....


----------



## skyhook

*The safest is to get it from an Authorized Dealer.*


----------



## sc_junky

Here are just a few that I noticed:

BR fakes generally have:


Zero Lume, the numbers/ hands/ indexes are paint, no superluminova at all
No internal screws on the face (should be tiny black screws on the face)
Very light weight cases/body. Real BRs are pretty substantial in weight
straps are usually flimsy and cheap feeling
chinese men selling them from a wooden rickshaw


----------



## AWCSYSTECH

make them show the boxes and tools.i dont think the fakos want to get into copying that gear.


----------



## AWCSYSTECH

I have my real BR01-94 and a replica in front of me.I bought the fake to display with a SR71 equip. display.It is a quartz and keeps good pace with the real one.The chrono function is flaky.This fake actually does have 4 slot head screws in the dial.The face of the case has the same.On the reverse side is the real story.The black leather strap looks okay.But only one stitch on the floating strap loop.Should be two stitches.the back of the strap is a light cream color.The real band is an olive beige color.the fake has slot head screws for the strap retention and the real unit has hex head screws.both bands have B&R markings but the real one is marked HAND MADE and the fake reads FAIT MAIN.The real back case has four hex head screws for the lug retention.The fake has laser engraved screw heads for decor only.This replica would sure be good enough for someone who simply has no eye or feel for quality.The fake strap is tempting me to use it.It actually looks and feels pretty good.The thread used to stitch the strap on the fake is much lighter duty than the real one.So,these are the main things that I see.In a previous reply I mentioned the box and tools.DONT BUY ONE WITHOUT IT!I spent some time in the P.I. in 1963 while serving with the U.S. MARINES.You are a wonderful people.


----------



## saderules

Bump

Hey guys! Just received my BR02 Prodial. Wow, what a waych. Just had a couple questions. I thought the lume on this watch was blueish as on the arabic version. Mine is more green. Also, the rubber band seems to push up against the case near the lugs so it's not perfectly snug against the case. Is that normal?


----------



## macgeneral

I realize this is a very old thread AND I'm not a B&R guy. That said, based on the feedback of some others I'm sharing this photo.


----------



## Billy26

Sorry for bumping such an old thread but I'm currently looking at a BR 01-94 Yellow font Chronograph. The thing that looks off to me is the date is on an angle not vertical and also it is black on a white background date wheel. From all the internet photos it seems as though the date should be vertical white font on a black date wheel. 

However, he is offering receipt of purchase from USA and box with tools. Does this fishy or is it just me?

Thanks

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## tar6

I wouldn't judge a watch with my little experience, just to be on the safe side take it to an authorized dealer.


----------

